# Honda EU2000i Surging Idle - regular fixes don't help



## Dan S (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi,

I've got a Honda EU2000i that I've had for probably ten years at this point. About 300 hours on it, according to the blinks. From early on, I've had the "surging at idle" problem, where when "Eco Throttle" is on and there's no load, the thing struggles a lot (but doesn't die, although I never leave it doing this). I can smooth it out completely by choking it to half, and it runs perfectly smooth at full throttle with no choke. If I'm using it for light duty, I just leave it half choked and it's fine, and if I need max power, I go un-choke it and turn off the throttle control. This works, and I've been doing it for years, but I really want it to behave properly.

Here are things I've tried:

I have cleaned the idle jet chemically and physically with a strand of copper (although I found no blockage or even any gunk to speak of). I can spray through the tiny hole in the tip and see it clearly exit the two large holes at 90 degrees.
I have removed the whole carb and cleaned it half-assedly
I have removed the whole carb and cleaned it diligently, according to the "Steve's Small Engine Saloon" video for Honda carbs, including removing the main jet, nozzle, float, needle, etc.
I have replaced the O-ring around the bowl, the gasket on the bowl retaining bolt, the O-ring on the idle jet, and the gasket between the carb and the engine (all Honda parts).
Replaced the spark plug (with the Honda-branded NGK).
None of it has made any difference. I've always put the idle adjustment screw back in the same place it was from the factory (five turns back from fully seated), and I've also diddled with it with the rear cover off while the engine is idling. I must be missing something, but I have no idea how that screw has any impact on anything as it seems to just be threaded into an inert piece of aluminum.

Any of the times I've had the carb off and apart, everything looks clean. I've never seen anything that looked like it could be a blockage. I've run a strand of copper through every tiny hole I can find, without ever so much as a hint of resistance.

Whenever I put it away, I drain the carb bowl, and usually after running some sta-bil through the carb first - behaviors for which I credit the fact that the whole thing looks very clean.

I'm really at a loss and feel like I'm a total idiot. I really don't want to give up and have to take it to someone - it's not in my nature.

Can anyone help me save my ego?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is the carb.
idle air jet.
darn fuel issue causes it.
most of the time it is ethanol or the stuff they add in the fuel..
the cure is to ultrasonic clean the carb...
click here for the ultrasonic page
and that clean unit can be used to clean other items as well..
if you have a small repair shop they are a great investment!

but these days a new bare carb is a good solution.
click here for the eu2000i page with carb link
there are a few other good items to have on hand for the eu2000i gen set on that page. 

pm me if you need one on one help!


----------



## Dan S (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks Paul, I've seen your links elsewhere and the page you referenced.

I'd really like to understand what could be plugged that the ultrasonic cleaning is going to remedy. As I said, my pilot jet seems to be totally clear, clean, and unobstructed. Can you convince me that there's some passage I can't get to that the ultrasonic cleaner is going to magically fix? I can blow cleaner through the idle air intake and see it come out of the three holes in the venturi, so it surely seems to me that that circuit is clear too...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup!
buried passages!
pm me for direct help on this!
been there done that on basic carb clean..
lol!
the ultrasonic does the trick!
darn fuel cakes in there....
what does the fuel bowl look like inside?
snap a pix for me.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

That's why I have been using ethanol free gas. Some years back I used to go back home to Louisiana and buy ethanol free there and haul it back here about 200 miles, never made the trip just for the gas though, always to visit family. Finally found a little country store about 15-18 miles away that carries it so started there. I now see wal mart reworked their Murphy filling station has ethanol free, 87 octane, I think my Stihl hand held equipment recommends 89 so will continue to make the trip out into the country, my wife enjoys the ride and the folks there are nice.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea more folks are putting the pressure on the gas stations for ethanol free for small engine and older classic cars..

some where i have my article on ethanol fuel real contents as a ppm rating.
things like salt and acid!!
left over from when they make the ethanol.
and it is hydro scopic so it attracts water for a real bad mix.
it can start eat on metal in a few hours..
and 6 months it makes bad chunky stuff. 

as a repair guy i keep one new spare carb for each gen set on hand...
nothing worse than a no start when you need power right now!


----------



## Tikitour (7 mo ago)

Hi Dan,
I know this is an old thread but I’m really hoping you can help me out. I have done all the same things you have to get my generator to stop surging when under load. In the end what was the fix? I would greatly appreciate any tips? Cheers


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

The OP had surging at IDLE. Your symptoms aren’t the same. Start your own thread and identify your generator, model and remedies that you’ve tried. Better luck that way…


----------

